# Jeep limitations??



## dtaper (Feb 11, 2009)

what is the biggest lot u would plow with a jeep?
i'm interested in small plaza parking lots (maybe 20 car lot)
is it doable or is it too much?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It's very doable just not with 12" of snow, take small bites. your biggest problem is the jeep lack of weight. trying to push a large load of snow will be tuff. Windrowing a large row you will find that the plow will push the jeep sideways. 

With a lot thats 20 cars in size you should be OK. just dont expect it to push like a 3/4 ton truck its a 1/4 ton.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Put some ballast in the back, whatever your plow weighs balance that out with the extra weight


----------



## dtaper (Feb 11, 2009)

i'm new to the forum because i'm planning on buying a plow to do my own driveway. 
i'm looking at getting extra income plowing driveways in my neighborhood and mayb little plaza if i can get'em


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah there are some good threads here on getting started in plowing , do some research on them, and theyll give you a good idea if its do able or not


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If you plow business's you will need liability insurance. (you should have it for driveways too) and thats expensive. If someone steps out of there car at the pizza shop and falls it's YOU they will sew.


----------



## dtaper (Feb 11, 2009)

i have liability insurance for my construction business i operate. would this insurance be ok or will i have to add to the insurance for the plowing?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Talk to your insurance agent.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I cantell ya that you will have to add this activity to your policy


----------



## cj5fun (Jan 19, 2009)

*cj5fun*

If you get into commercial lots(people places) you should plan on getting a spreader so you can salt or sand after plowing. That takes alot of liability off of the property owners and you. I used to do a couple Post Office and Dr. office lots and this is what I ran into.


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

not to change the subject, the other day i was looking at bumpers on ebay and this guy makes all sorts of stuff for jeeps, bumpers, plow adapter plates, and spreaders for wranglers, they required you to remove the tailgate and the rear seat, bolted/strapped to the roll cage, and to the tailgate hardware, it locks also, adds up to 100lbs + up to 350lbs in salt/sand, the only problem is getting the salt into it, 1 shovel at a time, and was reasonable priced at $1500, think it will cause more problems than its worth?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jeepwannab;750709 said:


> not to change the subject, the other day i was looking at bumpers on ebay and this guy makes all sorts of stuff for jeeps, bumpers, plow adapter plates, and spreaders for wranglers, they required you to remove the tailgate and the rear seat, bolted/strapped to the roll cage, and to the tailgate hardware, it locks also, adds up to 100lbs + up to 350lbs in salt/sand, the only problem is getting the salt into it, 1 shovel at a time, and was reasonable priced at $1500, think it will cause more problems than its worth?


Sounds awful!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

jeepwannab;750709 said:


> not to change the subject, the other day i was looking at bumpers on ebay and this guy makes all sorts of stuff for jeeps, bumpers, plow adapter plates, and spreaders for wranglers, they required you to remove the tailgate and the rear seat, bolted/strapped to the roll cage, and to the tailgate hardware, it locks also, adds up to 100lbs + up to 350lbs in salt/sand, the only problem is getting the salt into it, 1 shovel at a time, and was reasonable priced at $1500, think it will cause more problems than its worth?


Can you give a link to that guy? Lots of people looking for plow adapters and I'm looking into a spreader.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

I would also like the link, looking for plow adapter/mounts. Thanks.


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

heres the link,

http://desc.shop.ebay.com/items/?_n...ksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=jeeprubaparts&_osacat=0

i bought the $4 disk with all his/their products, pic's, and prices, when i recive it ill post it on my web page for all to see in about 2-9 days


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

theplowmeister;749538 said:


> If you plow business's you will need liability insurance. (you should have it for driveways too) and thats expensive. If someone steps out of there car at the pizza shop and falls it's YOU they will sew.


Thread and needles.... ouch.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

If you have a jeep with the right stuff on it, the limitation are endless. I have pushed up to 18 inches with my jeep. If you look at my signature at the bottom these are most of my plow vehicles. you know what vehicle I use? No not the 08 F350 diesel or the 04 ram 2500 I use the 84 cj7 that is juiced up. I have been plowing with it since 1993. My Father plowed with one from 71 to 94. There is alot to be said about jeeps and plowing. I have done alot of work to my jeeps to get them where there are today but for the first 5 years I used my cj7 right out of the box. My father and I do 120 accounts in a 4 inch or more snow fall in 8 hours with one helper. As long as you use a 6.5 blade for the jeep you wouldnt brake to much stuff. For driveways and smaller comercial accounts jeeps can not be beat. Even the Lowes and the train station we used to do with my jeep( just the clean up after the loader went thru). 

you are going to have to add insurance to you policy if you are doing commercail. I would stick to driveways you first year. you have to crawl before you learn to walk.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

mnglocker;761518 said:


> Thread and needles.... ouch.


WOW you caught me with a spelling mistake


----------



## daaboss (Dec 27, 2007)

My 2005 Jeep Rubicon with a Snoway MT plow (built up the mount so the plow frame was level with my 4" lift) and with 320 lbs. of backweight (see my pictures) has been an incredible snow moving machine. I plow a fast food restaurant, with a tight drive-thru land and over 3/4 of an acre of parking. I can move anything with this setup. I can turn on a dime... and stack snow over 6 feet high... no problems whatsoever. But.... my advise NEVER lock up the axles unless you are is extreme conditions. If you lock up the axles and hit dry pavement while turning and pushing a big load you stand a chance of snapping your axles (that is what I have been told). I was on a country farm lane plowing a 1/4 mile of a gravel lane with snow drifts over 6 feet high and that is the only time I chose to lock up my axles. There were ditches on either side of the lane and I didn't want to get thrown into one as the snow drifts were pushing me off line constantly. It sure was fun doing that job once... but can't say I would want to do that kind of plowing all of the time !!!


----------

